# JR Edicion Limitada Alt. Cohiba Double Corona Cigar Review - pepper, pepper and more pepper



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*JR Edicion Limitada Alt. Cohiba Double Corona Cigar Review - pepper, pepper and more pepper*

started ok. very spicy but had a good aroma. started getting spicier and spicier til it tipped the balance and was almost unsmokable past halfway. ...

Read the full review here: JR Edicion Limitada Alt. Cohiba Double Corona Cigar Review - pepper, pepper and more pepper


----------

